# Điểm cung cấp, lắp đặt máy lạnh cho chung cư chính hãng giá rẻ nhất miền Nam



## lanthanhhaichau (21/3/22)

Với tình hình nóng nực khó chịu ngày nay, máy lạnh chính là vật “cứu thân”. Tuy nhiên, để chọn ra dòng máy lạnh cho phù hợp không gian, rồi đến các thương hiệu giữa vô vàng sự lựa chọn thì đây không phải là việc dễ dàng gì. Và hôm nay, Thanh Hải Châu sẽ giúp bạn đưa ra được lựa chọn giữa máy lạnh multi hay máy lạnh cục bộ cho chung cư, cùng xem nhé.



♦ Đặc điểm chung của chung cư thường là:
- Tiện tích bên ngoài không nhiều, thường chật và hẹp.

- Ban công được tận dụng tối đa để làm những việc như giặt giũ, phơi quần áo, trồng cây…

- Nhiều phòng, một căn hộ chung cư có thể lên đến 4 – 5 phòng khác nhau.







♦ So sánh các lựa chọn máy lạnh cho chung cư:
- Máy lạnh cục bộ là máy lạnh là loại máy lạnh 2 dàn rời, tức là dàn nóng và dàn lạnh tách rời ra nhau, 1 dàn nóng sẽ đi với duy nhất 1 dàn lạnh với công suất đa dạng từ 1.0HP – 20HP.



- Máy lạnh multi hay còn gọi là máy lạnh “mẹ bồng con”, tức là 1 dàn nóng sẽ đi với 3 – 5 dàn lạnh, với công suất cố định:

• Dàn nóng là 2.0HP – 5.0HP.

• Dàn lạnh là 1.0HP – 2.5HP.



Xem tất cả sản phẩm tại : https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham?brand=0



- Máy lạnh multi hay cục bộ đều mang một chức năng chính đó là tạo một không khí mát mẻ cho không gian. Tuy nhiên, nó lại khác nhau ở một số phương diện:

+ Máy lạnh multi có chi phí máy và lắp đặt cao hơn máy lạnh cục bộ.

+ Máy lạnh multi giúp tiết kiệm diện tích đặt dàn nóng cho không gian hơn máy lạnh cục bộ.

+ Máy lạnh multi không có nhiều sự lựa chọn thương hiệu như máy lạnh cục bộ.

+ Máy lạnh multi tiết kiệm điện năng nhiều hơn so với máy lạnh cục bộ.

+ Việc bảo trì và vệ sinh máy lạnh multi rắc rối hơn máy lạnh cục bộ.



- Bên cạnh đó việc lắp đặt máy lạnh cục bộ cho mỗi phòng như vậy sẽ gây ra hiện tượng “quá tải” cho không gian ban công bên ngoài. Trung bình mỗi căn hộ sẽ lắp 3 cái máy lạnh cục bộ thì sẽ khó chịu và nguy hiểm thế nào nếu 3 cục nóng ở san sát và liên tiếp nhau? Chưa kể đến thời tiết mùa hè nóng đến 40 độ như vậy, thì việc đặt quá nhiều dàn nóng không chỉ gây mất thẩm mỹ mà còn khiến cho việc hoạt động cùng tuổi thọ của máy chắc chắn sẽ giảm.



[IMG]



⇒ Lời khuyên dành cho bạn là nên chọn dòng máy lạnh multi cho căn hộ chung cư của mình, hoặc những ai có nhà riêng và nhiều phòng, muốn đảm bảo cho mọi ngõ ngách trong phòng đều được làm mát tối đa thì dòng máy lạnh này sẽ là giải pháp hiệu quả. Tuy chi phí ban đầu có hơi cao một chút nhưng đảm bảo được thiết kế thẩm mỹ bên ngoài tuyệt đối vả lại còn tiện lợi hơn, không gây nguy hiểm giữa trời hè nóng bức như thế này.



Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu rất tự hào khi mình là đơn vị chuyên nghiệp và đã từng thi công rất nhiều căn hộ sử dụng máy lạnh multi và máy lạnh cục bộ. Vừa cung cấp sản phẩm vừa thi công lắp đặt nên mức giá tại Thanh Hải Châu luôn là tốt nhất.

Tham khảo: Thi công trọn gói hệ thống máy lạnh multi LG cho nhà phố tại Quận 6

Khách hàng cần đặt mua, thi công lắp đặt với giá thành tốt vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để chúng tôi hỗ trợ tư vấn nhanh và nhiệt tình nhất.

CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 0898948576 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : thanhhaichau.com



Nguồn tin: https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...-hay-cuc-bo-la-giai-phap-lam-mat-cho-chung-cu


----------

